# Skype - problem z mikrofonem

## kurak

Witam, na x86 nie miałem żadnych problemów ze skype. Teraz jestem na x86_64 i są problemy.. mianowicie, po nawiązaniu połączenia ja bardzo dobrze słyszę drugą osobę, ale druga osoba mnie nie słyszy, zmieniałem wejscia ale nic nie pomogło. Mikrofon na 100% jest sprawny, bo jak podgłoszę wejscie to słyszę sam siebie w głośnikach.. po odpaleniu skype z konsoli, nie dostaję żadnych błędów. Korzystam z ALSY na sterowniku emu10k1.

----------

## szolek

Low-latency desktop oraz timer frequency na 250Hz rozwiązuje większość tego typu problemów. U mnie na HD Audio chyba tylko przy tych ustawieniach skype działa poprawnie.

[/code]

----------

## kurak

 *Quote:*   

> imer frequency na 250Hz

  To akurat mam, co do  *Quote:*   

> Low-latency desktop

  gdzie tego szukać?

edit. już mam, zaraz będę sprawdzał

----------

## kurak

Nie stety ale nic.. ;/ czekam na dalsze podpowiedzi..

----------

## tokoloshe

Zobacz czy w alsamixer, po przejsciu na Capture (tabulacja) masz zaznaczone: Mic oraz Capture (zaznacza sie spacja). Capture tez ustaw na okolice 80.

----------

## kurak

Zmieniłem, ale nic to nie dało..

----------

## trzcionek

Szolek, 

Podpowiedz, napisz co zrobiłeś że działa ci mikrofon na HD Audio...

----------

## szolek

Kernel tak jak powyżej. Audio device oczywiście Intel HD. 

alsamixer:

- playback - Input Source ustawione na Mic

- capture - Capture na full oraz Mic Boos na 67

----------

## kurak

Hmm, no niby działa, ale jak włączę mikrofon, to słyszę straszne zakłócenia w głośnikach..  :Sad: 

----------

## trzcionek

U jednych mikrofon śmiga u innych nie, już od dłuższego czasu szukam rozwiazania ale bez rezultatów.

Widocznie nie jest mi dana rozmowa na skype ;]

----------

## szolek

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Hmm, no niby działa, ale jak włączę mikrofon, to słyszę straszne zakłócenia w głośnikach.. 

 

Sugerujesz mi że może inna płyta inne problemy. Szkoda że nie słyszę tych trzasków. Jak słyszysz głos z trzaskami to popróbuj poregulować suwaczkami. Może uzyskujesz lekki efekt typowego fuza gitarki rokowej.

----------

